# Worth getting some C1?



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

Was thinking of buying some C1 to put on the car. was wondering though, is it really worth it and will one bottle do more than one car? how easy/hard is it to apply?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

unless you are a professional detailer, you can't purchase c1,

c2 is the amatuer detailer variant.. and from the reviews ect c2 is very popular.


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/gtechniq-c1-crystal-lacquer-25ml-/prod_889.html :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

im sure if you actually ordered it, then cyc would refund you and not send it..

the same problem happened with ultimate finish when they started stocking gtechniq.. there sites are usually set up for "in stock" "low stock" "out of stock" ect... they are not usually set up for "inquire to purchase, professional use only"


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

how comes only the professionals can use it, what can happen if you do it yourself?


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

You can bugger up the application and then need either wet sanding or machine polishing to remove it...


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Get yourself some Opti-Coat 2.0. 

You'll thank me in 12 months when it's still beading exactly the same as the day you applied it :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Megs have a new unreleased product the same as C1 I saw at Shinearama on Thursday.

Other option is Wolf Body Wrap.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> Megs have a new unreleased product the same as C1 I saw at Shinearama on Thursday.
> 
> Other option is Wolf Body Wrap.


according to the guys on the megs forum ect its only being released in the asian market.. as they have much more airbourne contaminants/pollution than we do, so mes think the coating wont sell aswell outside asia


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

I ordered it direct from G-Techniq and then they sent it out within a couple of days. I am not a pro but I did bring it up with Rob after it was delivered. 
Having now checked it looks like the loophole on the site to purchase it has closed.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Available on Ultimate Finish to order as normal, just add to your cart and away you go. Super fast delivery as well :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Personally i think you would be better off with Wolfs Body wrap it does not come with such a risk. 

Cannot find the thread now but i know HD had a pic of Paul Daltons C1 that had gone crystallized in the bottle when left open.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> Personally i think you would be better off with Wolfs Body wrap it does not come with such a risk.
> 
> Cannot find the thread now but i know HD had a pic of Paul Daltons C1 that had gone crystallized in the bottle when left open.


here it is









and heres the thread
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=204083


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I dont think Body Wrap can be compared to Cquartz or C1.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I thought Wolf's was just a nano sealant?

That's not to suggest that it's a bad product, just not quite apples vs. apples if you're comparing.

I had my Freelander detailed with C1 on the bodywork and C5 on wheels and it's freakishly good stuff.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

imo body wrap is more like c2, or opti seal(maybe even opti coat.. havent seen much of this?)


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Body wrap or any other nano sealant for that matter is nothing like Opti-Coat.

It is a ceramic clear coat made from this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicon_carbide.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

blake_jl said:


> Body wrap or any other nano sealant for that matter is nothing like Opti-Coat.
> 
> It is a ceramic clear coat made from this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicon_carbide.


thanks, i know very little about opti coat.. thought it might be like c1 and c2.. similar but not the same..

so opticoat is similar to cquartz.


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> thanks, i know very little about opti coat.. thought it might be like c1 and c2.. similar but not the same..
> 
> so opticoat is similar to cquartz.


Opti-Coat is similar to cquartz as cquartz is similar to c1 if that makes any sense. Basically, they are all a type of coating and that's about as far as it goes.

I've had Opti-Coat on my car for about 12 months now and this is when you really start to appreciate it and realise it is different from the rest.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well if its a ceramic coating, then its more similar to cquartz, which is also a ceramic coating.

c1 is a quartz polymer latice.. not really like either of those, apart from the word coating lol


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah that's what I mean. Coating is just the common term to describe them. Even the factory paint on your car is a coating.

I'm not sure where cquartz fits the description of "ceramic" other than in their promotional materials. Maybe it is, I don't know. Does quartz fit the description of a ceramic material?

What I do know though is that the material used to make Opti-Coat is the same material used in things like ceramic disc brakes and plated armour for bullet proof vests.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> here it is


cheers for that Craig did not have the time to find the pic!

Opti coat you can see one of the international pro guys using it quite often. Although the actual full professional version is now called Opti Guard (i.e the original Opti Coat V1) that was not available to the public.

Opti Coat V2 is AVAILABLE to the public. It apparently relies on resin tech according to the bumf

http://www.autogeek.net/optimum-opti-coat.html

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=209361


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> cheers for that Craig did not have the time to find the pic!
> 
> Opti coat you can see one of the international pro guys using it quite often. Although the actual full professional version is now called Opti Guard (i.e the original Opti Coat V1) that was not available to the public.
> 
> ...


so opti coat 2.0 is no longer a ceramic, but a resin coating..

i cant say exactly what cquartz coating is, but its a "ceramic coating" according to the manufacturer, maybe avi could define the type.


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

Recieved my C1 today although not from CYC, looking forward to trying it out :thumb:


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> so opti coat 2.0 is no longer a ceramic, but a resin coating..


Opti-Coat 2.0 is still made from the same material as Opti-Guard. It is just a modified formula to make application easier.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

blake_jl said:


> Opti-Coat 2.0 is still made from the same material as Opti-Guard. It is just a modified formula to make application easier.


Yup they just slowed down the curing time making it easier to apply.

Opti-Coat is more like a clearcoat than C1 type coating and is already very popular in the US & Asia.
What we need to remember is that Optimums main business is developing clearcoats for large auto manufacturers so i suppose it's pretty natural Opti-coat would be developed the way it has been.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Tim186 said:


> Recieved my C1 today although not from CYC, looking forward to trying it out :thumb:


just make sure you do small areas at a time, and buff, then rebuff straight away


----------



## todd100 (Dec 20, 2010)

why are people saying you can only get it if your a pro surely its at your own risk anyway


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> just make sure you do small areas at a time, and buff, then rebuff straight away


Thats exactly what i am going to, not taking any chance:thumb:


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

todd100 said:


> why are people saying you can only get it if your a pro surely its at your own risk anyway


My Thoughts exactly


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tim186 said:


> My Thoughts exactly


a pro applying it though would have to resolve it if it went wrong though so no not at your own risk unless there is a disclaimer by pros? (i sincerely doubt that would aid business though)


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> a pro applying it though would have to resolve it if it went wrong though so no not at your own risk unless there is a disclaimer by pros? (i sincerely doubt that would aid business though)


I am probably being ignorant but what can go wrong?


----------



## Shuff01 (Feb 3, 2011)

todd100 said:


> why are people saying you can only get it if your a pro surely its at your own risk anyway


This is also my feeling on the matter, damage can be done with various products.
A rotary in the wrong hands can cause a lot of damage and yet are readily available to the general public!

I for one would definitely use C1 and if I was to f**k it up then its my doing, as with a lot of things if care is taken and instructions followed then there's no problem.

I think there should be a rethink on the availability of C1.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

bgm46 said:


> I am probably being ignorant but what can go wrong?


the above posted by craigQQ if left to long not complete removal needing polishing probably heavily to remove and restore


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Shuff01 said:


> This is also my feeling on the matter, damage can be done with various products.
> A rotary in the wrong hands can cause a lot of damage and yet are readily available to the general public!
> 
> I for one would definitely use C1 and if I was to f**k it up then its my doing, as with a lot of things if care is taken and instructions followed then there's no problem.
> ...


I agree to an extent, but the liability is clearly considered to great by Gtechniq for general public sale. And i have to agree sadly its a far to permanent solution if something were to go wrong the ease in which the problem could resolved are much slimmer its not like you could just visit a bodyshop and say i have screwed it up :lol:

Its not just rotaries that can cause problems...yes DA's are at less risk of damage but they can still cause damage.


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Going by this thread, clearly you can by C1. 

I'm sure G Techniq are aware of this "loophole" so if they wanted to they could close it. 

But it's still open....

I speculate with the release of Opti-Coat 2.0 and cquartz their position on this might be changing.


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> I agree to an extent, but the liability is clearly considered to great by Gtechniq for general public sale. And i have to agree sadly its a far to permanent solution if something were to go wrong the ease in which the problem could resolved are much slimmer its not like you could just visit a bodyshop and say i have screwed it up :lol:
> 
> Its not just rotaries that can cause problems...yes DA's are at less risk of damage but they can still cause damage.


Thing is as Shuff01 said there are alot of products out there that can do alot of damage if you screw your car with a rotary and go through to the colour then your in for a costly repair, likewise with things like tardis, left of plastics to long and your buying new trims as well as if you get it on fresh paint. I would say as long as there are warnings and disclaimers then i say its fair game. Most on here and else where are competant enough to detail their car to a high standard and dont want to pay a pro do apply C1 when they can just an easily do it themselves


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:wall:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Tim186 said:


> Thing is as Shuff01 said there are alot of products out there that can do alot of damage if you screw your car with a rotary and go through to the colour then your in for a costly repair, likewise with things like tardis, left of plastics to long and your buying new trims as well as if you get it on fresh paint. I would say as long as there are warnings and disclaimers then i say its fair game. Most on here and else where are competant enough to detail their car to a high standard and dont want to pay a pro do apply C1 when they can just an easily do it themselves


You only have to read about all of the competent amateur detailers who have had difficulties applying G1 or G3 and the subsequent moaning about it on here to understand the damage applying C1 badly to your car could damage the paint and damage Gtechniq's reputation.....People don't always believe the "There's a risk involved" disclaimers.

I think it's a sensible precaution to say this is a Pro apply only product.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Superspec said:


> You only have to read about all of the competent amateur detailers who have had difficulties applying G1 or G3 and the subsequent moaning about it on here to understand the damage applying C1 badly to your car could damage the paint and damage Gtechniq's reputation.....People don't always believe the "There's a risk involved" disclaimers.
> 
> I think it's a sensible precaution to say this is a Pro apply only product.


if i could thank that post twice i would!!

rob and pete dont sell this to pros only for the fun of it. 
im sure they calculated the risk, and found it not to be a viable option..


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dont get me wrong i understand where your coming from and i agree with the risks but all i am saying is that people should have the choice. If going to give it a go in a couple of weeks when i get a weekend to myself and report back, if i screw it up then i screw it up, i will just fix it. As they say nothing ventured, nothing gained


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> if i could thank that post twice i would!!
> 
> rob and pete dont sell this to pros only for the fun of it.
> im sure they calculated the risk, and found it not to be a viable option..


So why is it on sale then? As Blake_jl has said they must be aware of it being on general sale?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

they have already stopped one supplier selling it on general sale, CYC is a new supplier.. i would expect to see this "loophole" closed soon aswell.


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> they have already stopped one supplier selling it on general sale, CYC is a new supplier.. i would expect to see this "loophole" closed soon aswell.


Makes me wonder who gtech thought these retailers were going to sell to if thats the case.

sorry not being difficult, its just the way i see it


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well there is plenty of pros that order from the traders here (cyc included) so maybe its for thier benefit so its stocked in one place along with other brands they might be ordering.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

nope far as i am aware anyone can buy C1 now its up for general sale not pro only which of course for me personally is not a good thing lol 

but long as common sence is used dont rush the job and user understand its at there risk then dont go moaning to rob then get stuck in.


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm sure even if it is available on general sale it won't include the guarantee that it does if applied by an accredited pro.


----------

